# Millie's Blowout



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

That is one fluffy adorable girl.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

there is nothing better to touch/hug/cuddle then a freshly BnB'd poodle. Nothing


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

So cute!!

She looks great


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Silly after-bath video  
Please excuse the messy house - particularly the sunroom...Millie knocked off the cushions.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHA OMG THAT VIDEO! Looove it! She totally reminds me of Vegas in some of the things she does.

Poodles + Hard floors = hours of entertainment


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She's very huggable. I love the video! Mine do after-bath zoomies as well but not nearly that much!

She looks like a very fun dog. Great personality.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL that video reminds me of a certain black standard poodle who is snoozing beside me. 

millie looks so snuggly and poofed up.

love her topknot!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Look at Millie! How beautiful!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

So pretty and funny!! The house is nice too


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a funny girl. She looks fantastic!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I just love poodles!

I enjoyed the pictures and video.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

::swoon:: I love the fluff! She looks so good!
The video was hysterical and so much like my Lola!
What kind of video camera do you have? The video quality is great and it adjusts between light and dark so quickly.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> ::swoon:: I love the fluff! She looks so good!
> The video was hysterical and so much like my Lola!
> What kind of video camera do you have? The video quality is great and it adjusts between light and dark so quickly.


I just used the record function on my regular Canon point and shoot camera, ha ha! It isn't very high resolution but it does a decent job! My flip camera is the best for recording with high resolution.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man that video... soooo cute! It had me laughing so hard, I absolutely love poodle zoomies. Millie's a little wrecking machine! It's so charming when they get all hyper like that, I love when Desmond gets crazy after a bath. I feel bad putting him on the table to dry and interrupting his fun haha. 

But boy she does look excellent afterwards! Check out that topknot!  I just want to hug her, she's beautiful.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

awwwwwh look how gorgeous she is!!!
thats a gorgeous brown girl right there!!!!!! <3


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Millie looks awesome all fluffed up  Just makes you want to snuggle her up!
The video is too funny. Love it when they race around like that after a bath.


----------

